# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2019



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 09:52)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2019 às 11:01)

Vento médio nas Flores já em crescendo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 15:15)

*Autoridade marítima determina encerramento de portos nos Açores devido ao mau tempo*
1 out 2019 14:44
MadreMedia / Lusa

A autoridade marítima determinou o encerramento a partir das 22:00 de hoje dos portos na ilha do Faial, São Jorge, Pico, Corvo e Flores, devido às previsões do estado do mar na sequência da passagem do furacão "Lorenzo".
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ento-de-portos-nos-acores-devido-ao-mau-tempo


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2019 às 15:37)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por aqui mais uma vez tivemos uma manhã e início de tarde veraneantes com o tempo muito seco e boas abertas. 

Agora com o avançar da tarde já se começam a ver nuvens altas e o céu tem ficado progressivamente nublado.

Sente-se mesmo um silêncio perturbador ... é mesmo a calma antes da tempestade ...


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 15:52)

Hawk disse:


> Vento médio nas Flores já em crescendo...



Ele está a chegar! Na ultima atualização estava já nos 32km/h.


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 18:32)

Para quem conhece o Continente da Horta, podem ver que não tiveram mãos a medir na sua prevenção!







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 18:35)

*Açores: Altice ativa gabinete de crise por causa do furacão "Lorenzo" e já tem pessoas no terreno*
13h24


ANABELA CAMPOS

*A proprietária da MEO montou o gabinete de crise na sexta-feira passada para fazer face aos prevísiveis estragos que irá provocar nos Açores o furacão Lorenzo. Já foi mandado para o terreno material, nomeadamente telefones satélites, e o represenante da Altice na Proteção Civil, Francisco Rosado*


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2019 às 19:47)

WebCams em funcionamento nas ilhas mais próximas da trajectória do Lorenzo:

Flores







Corvo



Graciosa



Faial



Pico










S.Jorge


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2019 às 19:52)

Às 19h45 (18h45 locais)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2019 às 20:11)

Na ilha das Flores o Lorenzo já vai dando sinal de vida 












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 20:22)

Apesar de ainda não haver um grande risco de chuva intensa no GOc...






... é possível que isso ocorra durante a madrugada. Os valores de água precipitável serão muito elevados (daí o aviso laranja):






Quanto ao vento, ainda vai demorar um bocado até diminuir:


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 20:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Na ilha das Flores o Lorenzo já vai dando sinal de vida
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa estação foi montada de propósito para esse furacão  
Foi montada hoje.

Foi a equipa do AA que mandou para lá  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2019 às 20:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Na ilha das Flores o Lorenzo já vai dando sinal de vida


https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12

Essa estação é nova e apareceu hoje nas Flores, mesmo a tempo do Lorenzo. Um must-follow para dados.

Edit: Parece que é do nosso @lserpa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2019 às 20:29)

Pensei o mesmo quando a vi online , um miminho para os meteoloucos como nós  Pena o Corvo também não ter uma! Mas pronto , vamos vendo as horárias do IPMA 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 20:32)

Para além das webcams do Spotazores, há as webcams do Projeto CLIMAAT (http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/) e outras webcams.


*Webcams CLIMAAT*

*Lajes das Flores*

*





*http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index2.htm)



*Horta, Faial





*
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index7.htm




*Outras webcams

Lajes do Pico
*
Há uma webcam pertencente ao Espaço Talassa (https://www.espacotalassa.com/pt-pt/live-webcam-as-lajes-do-pico/), nas Lajes do Pico, mas julgo que foi desativada por causa do Lorenzo.



*Pontas Negras, na freguesia das Ribeiras, concelho das Lajes do Pico





*
https://www.azorenurlaub-online.de/mediapool/56/563879/resources/35117106.jpg




*Piedade, Lajes do Pico




*

http://www.holiday-on-pico.com/mediapool/27/275977/resources/big_16879451_0_650-487.jpg


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2019 às 20:39)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui ainda temos boas abertas e umas nuvens bem diferentes no céu.

Já se sente um ventinho a começar a levantar mas nada de relevante por agora.

Aguardemos pelas próximas horas a ver o que nos reservam.

Sobretudo que seja interessante de acompanhar mas sem problemas para ninguém em nenhuma ilha.


----------



## lcs (1 Out 2019 às 20:41)

lserpa disse:


> Essa estação foi montada de propósito para esse furacão
> Foi montada hoje.
> 
> Foi a equipa do AA que mandou para lá
> ...



Esta montada em que freguesia?


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 20:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTA12
> 
> Essa estação é nova e apareceu hoje nas Flores, mesmo a tempo do Lorenzo. Um must-follow para dados.
> 
> Edit: Parece que é do nosso @lserpa



 o @AzoreanStormBuster é que é o suspeito principal hahahahaha


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (1 Out 2019 às 21:06)

lserpa disse:


> o @AzoreanStormBuster é que é o suspeito principal hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Boa noite,
Estou interessado em mais informações (foto, material utilizado,...)

Obrigado e como dizem em Bruxelas: "bonne merde" (= boa sorte )


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2019 às 21:10)

http://swellazores.com/cameras


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 21:52)

Quando o próximo aviso (39) for publicado (às 03h locais), o centro do ciclone deverá estar ao largo ou muito perto das ilhas.

Aviso 38, agora publicado:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 01/2100Z 37.0N 35.5W 85 KT *100 MPH*
> 12H 02/0600Z 40.2N 31.3W 80 KT *90 MPH*



Apesar de ser incerta a localização dos ventos com intensidade equivalente, para o comum cidadão isso de pouco interessa porque é necessária a preparação para o pior.

Não há grandes precedentes no que concerne a ciclones semelhantes (oficialmente pode chegar como cat. 1 forte mas ventos de 80-85 nós são virtualmente indistinguíveis). Estes ventos destroem e matam. É bom que não hajam dúvidas.

O próximo aviso intermédio (38A) será publicado no portal do NHC por volta das 24h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2019 às 22:05)

*Mau tempo nos Açores: SATA cancela ligação entre Lisboa e Horta e mais de 20 voos interilhas- fonte:24*


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2019 às 22:22)

Bem ... de acordo com os meteorologistas que falaram nas diferentes tvs o olho do Lorenzo deverá passar sensivelmente a 100 km a Oeste da Ilha das Flores pelas 06:00 da manhã. Assim a parte oeste do furacão onde se encontra a maior parte da chuva deverá ficar no mar o que é a boa notícia.

Os ventos com força de furacão irão atingir as duas ilhas do grupo ocidental con intensidade podendo o Lorenzo passar ainda como cat. 2 ou cat.1 intenso o que como já foi dito acima não fará grande diferença no que à força do vento diz respeito.

Todo o cuidado será pouco nestas ilhas e as pessoas devem se proteger ao máximo para evitar problemas maiores.

Grupo central com ventos com intensidade de tempestade tropical o que requer também muito cuidado aconselhando se a que as populações das diferentes ilhas se mantenham em casa.

Agora só o nowcasting é que nos poderá dar mais informações do que vai acontecendo pelas diversas ilhas.

Por aqui tudo extremamente calmo a esta hora.

Nota para a prevenção que tem sido feita pelas respectivas autoridades e média que tem sido adequada.

Excelente acompanhamento nos mais diversos órgãos de comunicação social do evento.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 22:39)

Bom... voltando à fixação pelo olho e há pouco (20:37h local)...

Nos níveis baixos, pouco restava na metade sul...






... e só havia convecção severa na metade norte:






Ainda pode haver convecção localizada e temporariamente intensa (tem ocorrido alguma). Mas há cada vez mais ar seco e pouco calor oceânico.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2019 às 00:37)

Especial informação na RTP Açores em directo:

https://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 00:38)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui tudo extremamente calmo a esta hora.



Na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo será sempre mais calmo, pois a edificação faz com que as casas se protejam umas às outras. Junto à costa e em locais com orografia mais elevada e menos edificação é sempre mais desabrigado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 00:43)

Kamikaze disse:


> Na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo será sempre mais calmo, pois a edificação faz com que as casas se protejam umas às outras. Junto à costa e em locais com orografia mais elevada e menos edificação é sempre mais desabrigado.



Sem dúvida …

Falando um pouco de história de furacões lembro me sempre da Tanya que nos fez agarrar as portadas de casa … Ai sentiu-se bem a força do vento …

Mas de facto sítios mais desabrigados e terras altas sentirão com mais intensidade os efeitos do vento.

Abraço @Kamikaze, que tudo corra bem para os teus lados e que venha o bicho …


Acabaram de registar uma rajada de 118 km à hora nas Flores … Já sopra bem por lá … Acabou de dar na SIC Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2019 às 00:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Especial informação na RTP Açores em directo:
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores



Agora interrompida, voltará  novamente para o ar às 03h00 (02h00 nos Açores).


----------



## JPAG (2 Out 2019 às 01:00)

A par da RTP Açores, também a Sic Noticias tem uma emissão especial a partir da 01:30h para acompanhar o seguimento do furação.


----------



## Helinho (2 Out 2019 às 01:31)

Boa noite, 

Sei que isto não tem comparação ao que se faz sentir no grupo ocidental e central, nomeadamente no ocidental, mas aqui pela Maia, zona da Ribeira Grande, faz-se sentir e bem as rajadas de vento. Até estou surpreendido. Faz-me lembrar-me típica noite de inverno.

Um abraço a todos,
Hélio


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 01:44)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sem dúvida …
> 
> Falando um pouco de história de furacões lembro me sempre da Tanya que nos fez agarrar as portadas de casa … Ai sentiu-se bem a força do vento …
> 
> ...



Vejo a tua aposta (Tanya) e subo a parada com o Charley (1992)...

Foram muitos, muitos estragos no Grupo Central.

Agradeço o abraço e retribuo com outro meio salgado porque aqui parece que está a chover, mas é mesmo a água do mar trazida pelo vento após a rebentação.

O vento continua a subir de intensidade e já se assemelha a um dia de inverno desagradável. A rebentação da ondulação já se sente e ouve bem dentro de casa. Os vidros já vibram, mas como são duplos... Tranquilo!


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 01:49)

Bem e anuncio a chegada das rajadas ao centro de Angra do Heroísmo.

Acabei mesmo agora de sentir rajadas já mais salientes e constantes …

Interessante como foi mesmo de repente que o vento se levantou com mais intensidade apesar de ainda nada de extraordinário.

Em relação ao Charley lembro-me dele mas era mais miúdo nesse … Mas lembro-me bem que fez bastantes estragos na altura.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 04:08)

Por aqui a rajada de vento tem vindo a intensificar se e agora acabou de fazer já uma rajada mais forte apesar de a coisa estar ainda dentro de um típico temporal de inverno.

 Ouve-se um barulho constante de fundo um tanto ou quanto assustador ...

 O vento é constante e o Lorenzo já nos está a cumprimentar ... 

Esperemos que se mantenha longe e que as ilhas permaneçam em alerta mas em segurança ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Out 2019 às 06:48)

E agora por aqui a juntar se ao vento forte veio a chuva que começou por cair com alguma intensidade apesar de intermitente ao longo do tempo ...

Um autêntico temporal de inverno ... Vento muito forte puxado a chuva não muito intensa ...

Felizmente por agora a coisa parece controlada ...


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 08:36)

Bom, e ao contrário do que estava previsto, a 'sorte' acabou mesmo.

O GOc escapou por pouco à zona convectiva restante na metade norte mas entrou no que restava do núcleo.












Tendo em conta o aviso 39A, o Lorenzo tinha 80 nós de intensidade às 06h locais (cat. 1 intenso)*. Às 05h locais, foi registado na estação das Flores um vento de 80.3 qph (equivalente a TT) e 969.8hPa. É esperar por mais informações do instituto.

Foi registada ondulação máxima a rondar os 48 pés/14.6 metros (por volta das 04:17 locais) a sul do GOc. A boia fez muita falta:






Provavelmente não houve mais precipitação no GOc (tendo em conta o que vejo nas estações do IPMA) devido a intrusões de ar seco.

*É possível que no relatório final (publicado para o ano) o furacão tenha chegado às ilhas com 85 nós de intensidade (oficialmente um cat. 2). É esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 08:49)

Ainda pode ocorrer precipitação relevante nas ilhas (ver aqui e aqui).

A ventania vai durar mais um pouco.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 09:00)

Pelas estações da RHA, não houve muita diferença para com um temporal de inverno (mais intenso).

Ainda não vi a situação no terreno mas é possível que tenha sido bem melhor do que o esperado à boleia de uma passagem fortuita pelo núcleo que, devido à deformação do campo de ventos e contínuo enfraquecimento, poupou as ilhas do pior.

Pura especulação. Mais informação nas próximas horas.


----------



## Açor (2 Out 2019 às 09:22)

De São Miguel relato algumas rajadas de vento mais intensas, mas nada de anormal. 
De Inverno há temporais bastante piores. Daqui da minha casa  até consigo ouvir as ondas bater na costa mas nada de outro mundo.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 09:27)

Sigo com um pico de vento muito intenso que já dura há cerca de hora e meia.

Em plena rotação para oeste, o vento assobia com alguns aguaceiros à mistura e ondulação tempestuosa.


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2019 às 09:36)

Orion disse:


> Pelas estações da RHA, não houve muita diferença para com um temporal de inverno (mais intenso).
> 
> Ainda não vi a situação no terreno mas é possível que tenha sido bem melhor do que o esperado à boleia de uma passagem fortuita pelo núcleo que, devido à deformação do campo de ventos e contínuo enfraquecimento, poupou as ilhas do pior.
> 
> Pura especulação. Mais informação nas próximas horas.



Pelo que encontrei, a estação que registou a rajada mais forte foi na Horta, 145kmh, o aeroporto das Flores registou 122kmh.

https://www.ogimet.com/display_stations.php?tipo=AND&isyn=&oaci=&nombre=&estado=Portugal&enviar=Ver

Vamos aguardar por dados do IPMA..


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 10:02)

Orion disse:


> Pelas estações da RHA, não houve muita diferença para com um temporal de inverno (mais intenso).
> 
> Ainda não vi a situação no terreno mas é possível que tenha sido bem melhor do que o esperado à boleia de uma passagem fortuita pelo núcleo que, devido à deformação do campo de ventos e contínuo enfraquecimento, poupou as ilhas do pior.
> 
> Pura especulação. Mais informação nas próximas horas.


No entanto parece certa a existência de valores mais altos localmente, dado o tipo de danos que se observa em algumas zonas do grupo ocidental e central. Certo que a ondulação também não ajuda mesmo com rajadas de 140 km/h...


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 10:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> *No entanto parece certa a existência de valot e mais altos localmente*, dado o tipo de danos que se observa em algumas zonas do grupo ocidental e central.



Claro. Não excluí isso e só abordei os registos das estações.

---

Para os meteoloucos... os ventos e rajadas registadas nas estações de S. Jorge (RHA - Pico do Alandroal e Pico do Areeiro) são descomunais. Incrível a resiliência das estações.


----------



## Açor (2 Out 2019 às 10:27)

Pela ilha de S.Miguel as rajadas assobiam puxadas com alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial que já não estivéssemos habituados para um simples dia normal de Outono ou de Inverno..


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2019 às 10:30)

Rajada de 163Km/h no Corvo:  IPMA


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 10:36)

@fablept Peço desculpa, mas tenho de discordar respeitosamente, dado que, a localização da estação meteorológica do IPMA, em Angra do Heroísmo, comparada com a minha é coisa de meninos. Digo a minha, mas poderia dizer outras ainda piores. O que quero dizer é que, por serem dados do IPMA, não quer dizer que sejam dados definitivos. Poderá ter havido rajadas de maior intensidade na rua ao lado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 10:49)

Lajinha, ilha do Faial, rajada de 183 km,h , e vento médio de 90.7 km,h  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAORESFE2


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 10:53)

Algumas horas de vento ainda pela frente...


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 10:54)

Ondulação a rondar os 50 pés (15 metros) a oeste do Faial por volta das 07:28 locais.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 10:59)

Pena que a boia Faial-Pico esteja (também) avariada. Certamente ondas colossais ficaram e ficarão por registar.






Ondulação severa em PDL.


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2019 às 11:23)

Kamikaze disse:


> @fablept Peço desculpa, mas tenho de discordar respeitosamente, dado que, a localização da estação meteorológica do IPMA, em Angra do Heroísmo, comparada com a minha é coisa de meninos. Digo a minha, mas poderia dizer outras ainda piores. O que quero dizer é que, por serem dados do IPMA, não quer dizer que sejam dados definitivos. Poderá ter havido rajadas de maior intensidade na rua ao lado.



Certamente que irão existir registos mais fortes do que os dados pelo IPMA (só de pensar nas eólicas nas Flores..), mas o IPMA é que tem autoridade para oficializar registos meteorológicos.


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 11:33)

fablept disse:


> Certamente que irão existir registos mais fortes do que os dados pelo IPMA (só de pensar nas eólicas nas Flores..), mas o IPMA é que tem autoridade para oficializar registos meteorológicos.



É verdade, sim senhor. O meu celeuma é que, frequentes vezes, perde-se a verdade dos factos no meio dos dados oficiais. Sejam eles de governos, entidades ou instituições.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2019 às 11:43)

Isso só se resolveria com a extensão da rede de estações, e já sabemos como é o caso com as finanças das entidades como o IPMA...


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2019 às 12:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Lajinha, ilha do Faial, rajada de 183 km,h , e vento médio de 90.7 km,h  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAORESFE2




Bom dia,

O dono desta estação está aqui?
Há enormes diferenças (estação IPMA e amadora) muito perto. Quando você olha para os registros de chuva: estranho!

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAORESHO2
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Horta (Obs. Principe Alberto)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2019 às 12:35)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O dono desta estação está aqui?
> Há enormes diferenças (estação IPMA e amadora) muito perto. Quando você olha para os registros de chuva: estranho!
> ...


Olá Toby, não sei se o dono da estação está aqui, mas o pluviômetro estará muito provavelmente mal fixo e ao abanar com o vento vai debitando precipitação "falsa" , claro  Se estes valores de precipitação estivessem correctos seria desastroso! 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Out 2019 às 13:45)

Sigo com vento moderado a forte com rajadas e ondulação tempestuosa. Felizmente, para o meu caso específico, o vento já está a fazer o sentido inverso.

Com esta despeço-me deste tópico. 

Beijos às meninas e abraços aos barbudos.


----------



## Turlu (2 Out 2019 às 14:19)

Forte ondulação na zona entre o Negrito e o Porto de São Mateus (é o que consigo ver de minha casa). As ondas vistas daqui (a cerca de 1.500 metros) parecem monstruosas.


----------



## Hawk (2 Out 2019 às 14:55)

O "Lorenzo" acaba de chegar à Madeira!

Às 14h:

28ºC na Bica da Cana (~1500 m)
27.4ºC no Pico do Areeiro (~1900 m)


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2019 às 00:22)

Antes de mais, quero deixar uma palavra de força à população das ilhas mais atingidas pelo Lorenzo, em especial das Flores e do Faial. Esperemos que a normalidade volte o mais rápido possível nas áreas afetadas.

Decidi dar uma volta de carro pela zona de São Roque, Pópulo, Atalhada e Lagoa, na Costa Sul de São Miguel, para ver como estava a ondulação e, apesar de ter sido menos significativa que nas outras ilhas, ainda foi algo expressiva.

Gravei alguns vídeos nas zonas acima mencionadas. O mar galgou a zona de São Roque, como é costume, e, também, a zona balnear do Cruzeiro na Atalhada.


*Zona Balnear do Cruzeiro (Poças da Atalhada), Lagoa




Complexo Municipal de Piscinas, Lagoa

*




*São Roque, Ponta Delgada

*


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2019 às 00:25)

*Praia do Pópulo, Ponta Delgada
*


Algumas fotografias:

*Zona do Cruzeiro (Poças da Atalhada), Lagoa













*
Este objeto deu à costa na Praia das Milícias, em Ponta Delgada. Sabem de que se trata este objeto?
*




*


----------



## Açor (3 Out 2019 às 01:34)

Parabéns , belos registos Afgdr. 
O mar hoje não esteve para brincadeiras mesmo!!!

Partilho aqui mais alguns do Facebook do dia de hoje na ilha de São Miguel :


----------



## fablept (3 Out 2019 às 01:48)

Afgdr disse:


> Este objeto deu à costa na Praia das Milícias, em Ponta Delgada. Sabem de que se trata este objeto?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Talvez uma bóia de sinalização?


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Out 2019 às 09:26)

Uma palavra de força para os irmãos florentinos e faialenses que sofreram estragos avultados devido à passagem do Lorenzo. 

O nosso forista @lserpa vive mesmo na zona mais afectada pelo Lorenzo no Faial. 

Espero que tudo esteja bem com ele e não tenham havido danos de maior. 

Que a reconstrução possa ser célere e efectiva ...


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2019 às 09:48)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Uma palavra de força para os irmãos florentinos e faialenses que sofreram estragos avultados devido à passagem do Lorenzo.
> 
> O nosso forista @lserpa vive mesmo na zona mais afectada pelo Lorenzo no Faial.
> 
> ...



Bom dia @Wessel

Desde já obrigado pelas palavras de conforto. 
Comigo e com os meus ficámos bem e estamos bem. 
A mesma coisa não se pode dizer de dezenas de pessoas que ficaram sem nada.

A maresia de ontem foi Histórica! O mar chegou a sítios nunca antes alcançados em memória viva. A erosão da Costa após a passagem do Lorenzo é simplesmente surreal... O Faial ficou literalmente mais pequeno... 

... há quem diga que as ondas na costa tinham 20 metros, autênticos Tsunamis...

Deixo aqui o link da reportagem fotográfica que fiz após a passagem do Furacão Lorenzo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Out 2019 às 10:09)

lserpa disse:


> Bom dia @Wessel
> 
> Desde já obrigado pelas palavras de conforto.
> Comigo e com os meus ficámos bem e estamos bem.
> ...



Bem ... sem palavras ... Parece um cenário de guerra ... 

Que bom que não existiram danos pessoais pois essas imagens são fruto de algo muito perigoso que passou por ai ... 

Que coisa incrível ... 

Partilho aqui algumas imagens de várias ilhas da tremenda ondulação que se fez sentir ...

Serretinha - Ilha Terceira

Autor - António Araújo 






Angustias - Ilha do Faial

Autor - José Manuel Garcia






Calheta de Nesquim - Ilha do Pico

Autor - Pedro Silva


----------



## Açor (3 Out 2019 às 11:43)

Ilha de São Miguel







Ilha de Santa Maria


----------



## Açor (4 Out 2019 às 00:34)

Mar bravo (porto de Ponta Delgada, Ilha de S.Miguel )


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2019 às 16:54)

https://jornalacores9.pt/fotogaleri...-flores-pela-objectiva-de-frederico-fournier/


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2019 às 17:02)

Faltou um anticiclone mais intenso para desviar o ciclone ligeiramente para oeste.









O relatório final deverá ser publicado aqui na próxima primavera.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2019 às 17:06)

*Boia oceanográfica dá à costa na praia das Milícias *


----------



## Hawk (4 Out 2019 às 17:06)

Orion disse:


> https://jornalacores9.pt/fotogaleri...-flores-pela-objectiva-de-frederico-fournier/



Depois de uma dragagem do fundo do porto poderá ser possível usar navios de carga de pequena dimensão no cais à esquerda. Sujeito a dias sem muita ondulação está claro...


----------



## Açor (5 Out 2019 às 12:47)

Ainda sobre o Lorenzo

Ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2019 às 16:43)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 18:39)

*Forte chuva deixa nova ligação entre os Canhas e o Arco da Calheta intransitável*

*



*

A ligação entre os Canhas e o Arco da Calheta, o Caminho do Pinheiro, encontra-se intransitável, devido à chuva forte que caiu nessa zona da Madeira, ao longo deste domingo.

A estrada apresenta-se completamente alagada e com terra. No local já se encontra uma equipa para proceder à limpeza da via.

https://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-d...EYDdK8wXKlvQvmnvbJycYxoufxVhM5-vUQAfE-0juSoZ0


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Depois do Lorenzo por aqui esteve tudo mais ou menos calmo mas hoje voltou alguma animação.

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e tempo bastante enevoado por Angra.

Bons acompanhamentos a todos.

Edit ( 23:44 ) - Apenas para dizer que estou já prestes a adormecer mas está desde há sensivelmente 15 minutos a chover bastante forte por aqui ... Grande aguaceiro por aqui ... Agora parece que vai acalmar ...


----------



## Açor (24 Out 2019 às 11:21)

Bom dia!
Por São Miguel estamos com períodos de chuva forte.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2019 às 12:07)

Bom dia!

Sigo com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada tocada a vento forte de S aqui na Lagoa.

Já caiu alguma chuva forte, mas mais pelas 7h-8h locais.

E vem aí mais chuva!


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2019 às 01:25)

Caiu há bocado um aguaceiro forte, embora curto, acompanhado de rajadas fortes. 

O IPMA elevou para *laranja* o aviso relativo a precipitação para o Grupo Oriental. Vigorará a partir das 5h locais e prolongar-se-á até às 14h locais.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2019 às 01:32)

Algumas fotos de uma rua da cidade da Horta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2019 às 01:35)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (25 Out 2019 às 02:04)

Boa noite!
Há pouco aqui pela minha zona (Feteira do Sul) foi um autêntico dilúvio  de água.
Por agora já escampou, mas só se ouve o barulho das águas caindo pelos penhascos abaixo.
Em Ponta Delgada acho que houve algumas pequenas inundações


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2019 às 02:30)

Mais algumas fotos e vídeos das inundações no Faial:

*Autor:* Hélio Paulo Santos














*Autor:* Manu Rosa

Na baixa da cidade da Horta:




*Autor:* Carlos Vieira




*Autor:* António Pimentel


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2019 às 02:36)

Ontem, por volta das 12h e tal, quando estava a conduzir na via rápida Lagoa-PDL, era notável a força do vento lateral.

Caíram algumas árvores no concelho da Ribeira Grande, na ilha de São Miguel, devido ao vento forte que se fez sentir.


*Autor:* David Paiva





(pelos Fenais da Ajuda)


Caiu, também um poste de telecomunicações e cabos no mesmo concelho.

*Autor:* Nélio Martins








Houve, ainda, uma derrocada na Estrada das Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande.

*Autor:* Hernâni Costa






















O Mercado Municipal da Ribeira Grande foi, também, afetado pelo vento forte:


*Autor:* Duarte Cordeiro










Agora à noite, parece que uma tampa de esgoto não cedeu à chuva forte na zona da Fajã de Baixo.


*Autora:* Quélia Couto


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2019 às 02:54)

Acumulado significativo na Estação do Aeroporto do Pico às 00h UTC de hoje (25/10): *20,1 mm
*







*Acumulados significativos registados ontem (24/10):*
- Estação do Obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Faial: *16,5 mm* às 17h UTC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *12,3 mm* às 14h UTC


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2019 às 13:13)

Bom dia!

Está tudo calmo por aqui. O céu está encoberto e não chove.

O mar está mexido.









Às 09h UTC, caíram *18,9 mm* na Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria.








Entretanto, já foram descontinuados os avisos meteorológicos nos Grupos Central e Oriental.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2019 às 13:23)

Ou seja, o GFS e o ECF ontem excederam-se nos valores da precipitação para o G. Oriental. No entanto, apenas Santa Maria teve um bom acumulado.
Antes assim. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2019 às 13:34)

Afgdr disse:


> Acumulado significativo na Estação do Aeroporto do Pico às 00h UTC de hoje (25/10): *20,1 mm
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No lado norte da Ilha do Faial foi mais intensa, refletindo-se em pequenas cheias no norte da cidade da Horta. 
O acumulado da minha estação pessoal, que fica na freguesia da Matriz, foi efetivamente superior ao do Observatório com cerca de 19mm. Na praia do almoxarife essa precipitação aparentava ser mais forte ainda, ocorrendo igualmente pequenas cheias urbanas. Localidade que fica alinhada com o aeroporto do Pico e a cerca de 10/15km de distância. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:01)

Tradução: uma depressão interessante no sudoeste dos Açores parece ter características convectivas / barotrópicas: pode se tornar uma depressão subtropical (cf. boletim @NHC_Atlantic). Imagens de satélite mostram a aparência de um pequeno olho estético.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:10)

12z GFS mostra 98L girando em torno de outra baixa pressão ás 36 horas antes de ser absorvido por outro ciclone tropical a oeste ás 96 horas...


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2019 às 17:11)

“Outer band” a chegar ao grupo central e uma célula com cerca de 9000 metros perto da costa sul do Faial, com uma shelf cloud digna de respeito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:59)




----------



## Tonton (25 Out 2019 às 20:24)

*Depressão a sudoeste dos Açores*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-10-25 17:56 e 2019-10-26 17:56
Depressão a sudoeste dos Açores
Às 15:00UTC (hora local dos Açores) foi identificado um sistema depressionário com características tropicais, localizado a aproximadamente 560 km a sudoeste do grupo central dos Açores e com deslocamento para leste-nordeste. De acordo com o National Hurricane Center (NHC), o vento máximo junto ao centro da referida perturbação era de aproximadamente 70 km/h com rajadas superiores. O sistema apresenta uma dimensão pequena, pelo que no caso de afectar o arquipélago, previsto ao fim do dia de amanhã, os seus efeitos, relativamente à intensidade do vento, não se farão sentir de igual forma em todas as ilhas. Acrescente-se, no entanto, que independentemente da trajectória exacta, prevê-se para amanhã a ocorrência de aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas. O IPMA encontra-se a acompanh ar esta situação meteorológica e caso se justifique serão emitidas novas informações.
Sex, 25 Out 2019 18:03:52


----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2019 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 21:15)

Tempestade Tropical Pablo...


----------



## Açor (25 Out 2019 às 21:20)

Boa noite!

Da minha zona relato aguaceiros torrenciais. 
Surgem do nada e desaparecem tal como vieram. 
Entretanto, a chuva em 15 minutos foi tanta que as ruas são autênticas "ribeiras"


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 02:51)

Fica aqui a previsão do IPMA para hoje atualizada.

*
Previsão para sábado, 26.outubro.2019*

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
*Aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente FORTES. Possibilidade de trovoadas.
Vento nordeste FORTE* (50/65 km/h) *com rajadas até 85 km/h*,
tornado-se fresco (30/40 km/h) e rodando para norte para a noite.

*GRUPO CENTRAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
*Aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente FORTES. Possibilidade de trovoadas.
Vento do quadrante leste* moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h), temporariamente
muito fresco a *FORTE* (40/65 km/h) *com rajadas até 85 km/h* e rodando para norte.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
*Aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente FORTES. Possibilidade de trovoadas.*
*Vento sul* moderado (20/30 km/h), tornando-se muito fresco a
*FORTE* (40/65 km/h) *com rajadas até 100 km/h*, rodando para oeste para a noite.

_ESTADO DO MAR_

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL:*
Mar ALTEROSO, tornando-se cavado.
*Ondas nordeste de 5 a 7 metros*, diminuindo para 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

*GRUPO CENTRAL:*
Mar cavado, temporariamente grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas norte de 3 a 5 metros, passando a nordeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

*GRUPO ORIENTAL:*
Mar cavado, tornando-se grosso a ALTEROSO.
*Ondas do quadrante sul de 3 a 4 metros, aumentando para 5 a 7 metros* e passando a oeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 22ºC


TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:

Santa Cruz das Flores: 15 / 19ºC
Horta: 17 / 21ºC
Angra do Heroísmo: 17 / 21ºC
Ponta Delgada: 18 / 23ºC

Meteorologista: Costa.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA - PORTUGAL

_Atualizado a 26 de outubro de 2019 às 0:5 UTC_

_____________________________


Foi emitido um comunicado (n.º 1) relativo à passagem da Tempestade Tropical Pablo pelos Açores e foram atualizados os respetivos avisos meteorológicos.









Avisos meteorológicos (+comunicado):





Um novo comunicado será emitido hoje às 12h UTC.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 02:59)

Partilho convosco uma fotografia captada na noite de ontem nas Flores do espetáculo elétrico registado ao largo da freguesia de Ponta Delgada, concelho de Santa Cruz das Flores.


*Autor:* Frederico Fournier


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 10:59)

No GOc as estações do IPMA não estão disponíveis. Alguma ventania deve estar a ocorrer.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu muito nublado. Não chove por aqui.









Registaram-se alguns valores de precipitação superiores a 10 mm/1h durante a madrugada em algumas estações do IPMA das ilhas do Grupo Central.


*Valores significativos de precipitação acumulada em 1h desde as 00h UTC:
- 19,5 mm* às 03h UTC na Estação do Aeroporto do Pico
*- 19,5 mm* às 05h UTC na Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa
*- 16,6 mm* às 03h UTC na Estação do Obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial
*- 12,4 mm* às 06h UTC na Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 11:09)

Se já tivéssemos um muro, a chegada deste imigrante provavelmente teria sido impedida 

A trajetória do HWRF está deslocada para SE do previsto pelo NHC mas o modelo continua a ser útil para se ter uma ideia do impacto.

Passando o ciclone por cima de SM, o pior dos ventos ficará para uns (S/SE) e o pior da convecção ficará para outros (N/NO).


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 13:34)

Desde o meu último post, têm caído alguns agueceiros, por vezes fortes. 

Nos últimos minutos, ouvi alguns trovões.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 13:35)

em PDL


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 14:06)

Condições atmosféricas muito favoráveis a convecção. O reduzido valor da água precipitável (TPW) limitou a eventual precipitação.


----------



## Tonton (26 Out 2019 às 14:08)

*TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PABLO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº2*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-10-26 12:06 e 2019-10-27 12:06
TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PABLO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº2
No dia 26 outubro, às 09:00 UTC (hora local dos Açores), a tempestade tropical PABLO (escala de Saffir-Simpson*), encontrava-se a 420 km a sudoeste dos Açores, deslocando-se para este-sudeste com velocidade de 15 km/h. Prevê-se que ainda durante o dia de hoje (sábado, 26 de outubro), a tempestade tropical se desloque para norte-nordeste atingindo assim as ilhas do grupo Oriental ao fim do dia.A tempestade tropical PABLO possui pequena dimensão, ou seja, o raio de acção do vento com intensidade de tempestade tropical é de aproximadamente 55 km à volta do seu centro aquando da sua passagem pelo grupo Oriental. Assim, prevê-se para São Miguel e Santa Maria que o vento do quadrante sul rodando para oeste se torne FORTE com rajadas na ordem dos 100 km/h para o fim do dia de hoje (sábado, 26 de outubro) e ondas de altura significativa de 5 a 7 m do quadrante sul passando a oeste.Acrescente-se, no entanto, que apesar da trajectória da tempestade tropical PABLO ser em direcção ao grupo Oriental, a vasta região depressionária dentro da qual ele se encontra, irá provocar a ocorrência de aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas em todas as ilhas bem como, vento com rajadas até 85 km/h nos grupos Ocidental e Central. [Novo comunicado será emitido dia 26 de outubro às 18:00 UTC (Hora local dos Açores)].*Escala de Saffir- Simpson: Utilizada como medida da intensidade de um furacão; Varia de 1 a 5 sendo 5 o mais intenso.Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de ProteçãoCivil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt). 
Sáb, 26 Out 2019 12:06:49


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2019 às 14:35)

Imagem de satélite às 13h00 UTC





iMapWeather


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 17:27)

Caíram 31,9 mm em 2h (37,6 mm em 3h) na Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa.






04h UTC - 5,7 mm
05h UTC - 12,4 mm
06h UTC - 19,5 mm



Houve algumas inundações e as ruas ficaram cobertas de lama, como mostram as seguintes fotografias.

*Autor:* Edondino Melo
































*Autor:* Daniel Silva








*Autor: *Jorge Aguiar

Nesta foto, dá para ver a altura atingida pela água.








*Autoria:* Desconhecida (via Facebook)


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 18:10)

O Pablo voltou a ter olho...


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2019 às 19:41)

Boas pessoal ...

Aqui a Terceira tem sido poupada no que a este temporal diz respeito. Incrível as diferenças na precipitação em cada ilha ... 10 quilómetros podem fazer toda a diferença ...

Nota para alguns aguaceiros pontuais e para ontem ai sim verificar se uma alteração no estado do mar com as gaivotas em terra o que significa que há tempestade nas imediações.

Situação a acompanhar principalmente para o Grupo Oriental das nossas ilhas.

Que tudo corra pelo melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 20:04)

*Tropical Storm PABLO*
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 26, 2019:

Location: 35.9°N 26.6°W
Maximum Winds: 50 kt Gusts: nan kt
*Minimum Central Pressure: 987 mb*
Environmental Pressure: 1008 mb
Radius of Circulation: 330 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 10 NM

ainda está a ganhar intensidade...


----------



## Tonton (26 Out 2019 às 20:08)

*TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PABLO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº3*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-10-26 17:42 e 2019-10-27 12:00
TEMPESTADE TROPICAL PABLO - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº3
No dia 26 outubro, às 15:00 UTC (hora local dos Açores), a tempestade tropical PABLO (escala de Saffir-Simpson*), encontrava-se a 340 km a sudoeste de São Miguel, deslocando-se para este-nordeste com velocidade de 25 km/h. Prevê-se que nas próximas horas atinja as ilhas do grupo Oriental.A tempestade tropical PABLO tem um raio de acção de vento, com intensidade de tempestade tropical, de aproximadamente 75 km à volta do seu centro aquando da sua passagem pelo grupo Oriental. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).Assim, prevê-se para São Miguel e Santa Maria que o vento do quadrant e sul rodando para oeste se torne FORTE com rajadas na ordem dos 100 km/h para o fim do dia de hoje (sábado, 26 de outubro) e ondas de altura significativa de 5 a 7 m do quadrante sul passando a oeste.Acrescente-se, no entanto, que apesar da trajectória da tempestade tropical PABLO ser em direcção ao grupo Oriental, a vasta região depressionária dentro da qual ele se encontra, irá provocar a ocorrência de aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas nas ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental nas próximas horas.*Escala de Saffir- Simpson: Utilizada como medida da intensidade de um ciclone tropical.
Sáb, 26 Out 2019 17:42:28


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 20:45)

Os avisos meteorológicos foram atualizados.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Out 2019 às 20:54)

Hoje parece que esteve um pouco de "tempo leste" na Madeira. Estive esta tarde na zona da Encumeada pelas 17h e sentia-se o ar um pouco quente e seco.

Olhando para os dados do IPMA mediram-se humidades na ordem dos 30 % na zonas altas.

E o Funchal chegou hoje aos 27,7 ºC às 15h.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2019 às 21:18)

Afinal não vai haver landfall. Pablo deverá passar a se de Santa Maria. São Miguel não terá vento de todo! E Santa Maria não deverá ser nada de especial. Poderá ocorrer uma boa chuvada em Santa Maria. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (26 Out 2019 às 21:48)

lserpa disse:


> Afinal não vai haver landfall. Pablo deverá passar a se de Santa Maria. São Miguel não terá vento de todo! E Santa Maria não deverá ser nada de especial. Poderá ocorrer uma boa chuvada em Santa Maria.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Há um certo grupo de meteorologia algures pelo facebook (meteo regional açores, se n estou em erro) que o administrador não faz mais que difundir e propagar alarmismos infundados à população, com ventos ciclónicos com rajadas superiores a 150 km/ h ondas de 14 m, etc, etc, e ainda diz que estão todos a dormir...

Não sei de quem lamentar mais, se das previsões desse "ilustre" senhor, ou se dos ignorantes (que são milhares) que o seguem à risca e defendem  as suas previsões apocalípticas com unhas e dentes.
Enfim, há  que rir muito para não chorar...


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 22:34)

O Pablo é o irmão mais pequeno do Ophelia.

Vai ser engraçado comparar o trajeto dos 2.


----------



## Hawk (26 Out 2019 às 22:40)

Azathoth disse:


> Hoje parece que esteve um pouco de "tempo leste" na Madeira. Estive esta tarde na zona da Encumeada pelas 17h e sentia-se o ar um pouco quente e seco.
> 
> Olhando para os dados do IPMA mediram-se humidades na ordem dos 30 % na zonas altas.
> 
> E o Funchal chegou hoje aos 27,7 ºC às 15h.



Julgo que será a depressão/TT dos Açores a arrastar ar quente de sul até à Madeira. Este padrão deverá continuar durante a próxima semana e o IPMA dá temperaturas de 27°C e 28°C para a costa sul.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 22:42)

Bom, como não há radar...

Como escrevi no outro tópico, os ventos mais intensos devem evitar StM (mas isto não é certo).






Há que esperar para ver o impacto da convecção no norte do ciclone.






As regiões com valores mais altos de água precipitável vão passar muito perto da ilha. Novamente, é esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 23:01)




----------



## Hawk (27 Out 2019 às 08:51)

Hawk disse:


>



Alerta amarelo em vigor desde as 00h... e 0.0 mm acumulados em todas as estações da ilha desde então. Pelo radar não vai cair nada tão cedo. Há dias assim.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2019 às 09:53)

Hawk disse:


> Alerta amarelo em vigor desde as 00h... e 0.0 mm acumulados em todas as estações da ilha desde então. Pelo radar não vai cair nada tão cedo. Há dias assim.


Foi um devaneio dos modelos, mas um devaneio à última da hora!


----------



## Hawk (27 Out 2019 às 12:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Foi um devaneio dos modelos, mas um devaneio à última da hora!



Os núcleos convectivos passaram a centenas de quilómetros do arquipélago da Madeira. 






Vamos com 12h de aviso amarelo em todo o arquipélago e o total acumulado na estação mais "chuvosa" foi de...0.5 mm no Areeiro. O IPMA mantém aviso amarelo até às 18. Pelo satélite, não me parece...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:26)




----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2019 às 17:23)

Boa tarde! 

O céu está assim por aqui: 

*16h15 locais*
















~


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2019 às 17:25)

Entram em vigor amanhã avisos amarelos relativos a precipitação, vento e ondulação fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 18:28)




----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2019 às 18:42)

Às 18h15 UTC





iMapWeather


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 19:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 18h15 UTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 19:32)




----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Out 2019 às 14:20)

28-10-2019 11:30

Açores

Passagem da tempestade tropical Pablo nos Açores causa cerca de 12 ocorrências

A tempestade tropical Pablo, que se formou no dia 25 de outubro a sudoeste do arquipélago dos Açores, causou chuvas intensas na região que se fizeram sentir desde o período da manhã do dia 26, as quais levaram ao registo de algumas ocorrências.
De acordo com a nota informativa 18/2019 emitida pelo Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), foram registadas 12 ocorrências, 8 das quais inundações em estabelecimentos comerciais e em habitações na Praia e em Santa Cruz na ilha Graciosa. Foram ainda registados alguns movimentos de vertente.
As restantes 4 ocorrências registaram-se na ilha de São Miguel, nomeadamente dois movimentos de vertente no concelho de Ponta Delgada, e duas inundações em habitações nos concelhos da Ribeira Grande e Vila Franca do Campo.
As ocorrências registadas foram prontamente resolvidas pelos Bombeiros, em colaboração com a Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Comunicações (DROPC), com os Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil e Polícia de Segurança Pública (PSP), sob coordenação do SRPCBA.
O aviso amarelo emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) referente à precipitação, vento e agitação marítima para as ilhas do grupo Oriental, e referente apenas a precipitação para as ilhas do grupo Central, estenderam-se até às 06:00 horas locais de domingo.


Fontes

SRPCBA

NOAA


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Out 2019 às 16:57)

Alô pessoal ... por aqui com o passar da tarde o tempo começou a ficar bastante escuro e temos aguaceiros bastante fortes por aqui. 

Edit ( 16:03) - Chove torrencialmente em Angra do Heroísmo neste momento ... Impressionante


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 17:50)




----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Out 2019 às 18:13)

Bem ... por aqui durante pelo menos uma hora choveu mesmo muito ... Impressionante a quantidade de água que caiu num curto espaço de tempo ... Parecia que o céu nos ia cair em cima ...

Há coisa de 20 minutos a coisa acalmou e o tempo está a ficar mais claro ... sinal que a instabilidade que nos atingiu já deve ter passado ...

Mas fica o registo de muita precipitação em pouco tempo aqui por esta zona ...

Até o sol se deixa ver ... Um tempo mesmo de bruxas ...


----------



## Helinho (28 Out 2019 às 20:24)

Boa noite,

Aqui pela freguesia Maia, concelho da Ribeira Grande, chove forte e vento forte. Receio que isto se continuar assim, possa vir a causa alguns problemas. Por enquanto, nada de trovoada. Espero que haja, mas nós últimos alertas tem sido um fiasco autêntico em relação à mesma.

Um abraço a todos,
Hélio

Ps. Por acaso, eu uso este site para visualizar as descargas eléctricas: lightningmaps.org. Este site é bom ou existe algum melhor?


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2019 às 21:46)

Boa noite!

Está tudo calmo por aqui, depois de alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes puxados a vento forte. Notou-se um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento para a tarde, principalmente ao fim da tarde.

Partilho uns vídeos retirados do Facebook que mostram o espetáculo elétrico que se está a verificar a N/NW do Faial.

*Créditos: *Daniel Rafael





Pelas 19h40 locais, várias descargas elétricas estavam a ser registadas a N/NW do Faial:


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2019 às 22:11)

Helinho disse:


> Ps. Por acaso, eu uso este site para visualizar as descargas eléctricas: lightningmaps.org. Este site é bom ou existe algum melhor?



Existe o iMap Weather, disponível em https://www.weatherradioapp.com/imap-weather e em https://www.thorntonweather.com/radar-imap.php.

(Para obter o mapa das descargas elétricas, clicar em Layers → Lightning)


Há, também, o Meteologix, disponível em https://meteologix.com/pt/lightning.

(Para obter o mapa das descargas elétricas nos Açores, clicar em District e selecionar Azores)


Há, ainda, o Jeppesen, disponível em http://www.jetplan.com/weather/data/maps/ntsatir00.gif.


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite, 

Pela zona oeste também choveu durante um período de tempo de curto espaço de tempo...
Agora por aqui é trovoada e aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Out 2019 às 11:21)

Apenas para dar registo de mais uma carga de água brutal por Angra ... Grande aguaceiro que passou por aqui ...


----------



## Hawk (29 Out 2019 às 11:50)

Temperaturas continuam altas na Madeira, tendo chegado aos 29ºC na costa sul nos últimos 3 dias. 

No Funchal, temperaturas máximas persistentemente elevadas quase sempre acima dos 26ºC, tendo chegado aos 28.1ºC no dia de anteontem. Destaque para as mínimas que não baixaram além dos 22ºC. O padrão dever permanecer mais uns dias.

Para todos os efeitos...Verão no seu esplendor. Para a próxima semana deverá haver uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## Açor (29 Out 2019 às 16:26)

Boa Tarde!
Sigo com aguaceiros fortes por São Miguel. A instabilidade é uma constante


----------



## Helinho (29 Out 2019 às 20:05)

Boa noite,

depois de uma tarde calma, com alguma chuva/sol à mistura, aqui na Maia, concelho da R.G, neste momento, com chuva e vento com rajadas fortes. Até ao momento nada de especial.

Um abraço, 
Hélio


----------



## lserpa (29 Out 2019 às 20:58)

Aqui pela cidade da Horta, sigo com 19,6°c, a máxima foi de 21,3°c, vento sul moderado, a rajada máxima 45km/h. Apenas tive um acumulado de 1,2mm durante o dia de hoje. A pressão atm em subida após uma mínima de 997 esta última madrugada.
Deixo-vos aqui apenas uma foto do festival de trovoada de ontem ao norte do Faial, mas esta foto, vale pelas outras todas que estão disponíveis pela web.
Ainda sobre esta trovoada, foi uma das maiores cadências por minuto que alguma vez presenciei, por vezes essa cadência foi de cerca de 30 a 40 raios por minuto. E durou cerca de duas horas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (29 Out 2019 às 21:20)

Boa noite!
Aqui pela zona ocidental de São Miguel sigo com chuva (com períodos ocasionais mais fortes).
Há relatos pelo facebook que ontem houve trovoada em Santa Maria com precipitação igualmente forte.


----------



## Hawk (31 Out 2019 às 12:54)

E ao fim de vários dias de temperaturas relativamente atípicas, entramos em Novembro com um *Aviso Amarelo* do IPMA para *tempo quente e persistente na Madeira*. Embora as temperaturas altas não sejam pouco habituais em algumas partes da ilha desta altura, os 28ºC previstos para a Costa Norte são notáveis. O aviso do IPMA estende-se às regões montanhosas, aí já me parece um bocado forçado.

Às 11h o Funchal seguia já com 27ºC na estação do Lido.


----------



## Helinho (31 Out 2019 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

depois de uma madrugada com chuva e vento forte e trovoada à mistura, na freguesia Maia, o dia acordou com sol mas rapidamente tudo mudou. Há precisamente 20 minutos atrás, caiu uma chuvada do nada, parecia ser uma tromba de água. O sol voltou a espreitar novamente.

Vamos ver o que se espera para a tarde.

Abraços,
Maçudo

Ps. Bom Halloween a todos


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde!

O dia aqui na zona oeste de São Miguel tornou se noite de um momento para o outro e já se ouvem trovoadas ao longe. 
São 13 h locais mas o céu está tão escuro que parecem 19h.


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 14:22)

Chuva torrencial com bastante violência por São Miguel.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2019 às 14:25)

Medonho. A nebulosidade supera os 14 quilómetros de altitude.






Sem radar, não há como saber a localização da convecção. É esperar que o pior passe ao lado ou que hajam intrusões de ar seco suficientes que impeçam a ocorrência de precipitação excessiva.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2019 às 14:44)

Em PDL, aguaceiro muito intenso mas breve. Algum vento ainda.


----------



## Helinho (31 Out 2019 às 14:45)

Volta a chover torrencialmente na Maia, com vento e trovoada. Parece que são 18h da noite.


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 14:57)

Neste momento relâmpagos seguidos de trovoada pela Feteira do Sul, ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2019 às 14:58)

_Explosão_.

Pelo som, houve um impacto de um raio no solo.


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 15:02)

Estamos com algumas baixas eléctricas a nível de electricidade aqui na freguesia


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2019 às 15:07)

Muito escuro ainda.

Chuva fraca a moderada.

Sem vento significativo.


----------



## Helinho (31 Out 2019 às 15:25)

Freguesia da Maia, muito escuro, com vento forte e alguma chuva. Não tenho memória de nós últimos tempos ter vivido algo assim. Eu até gosto disto mas fiquei assustado com a mudança repentina de panorama. Parecia que estava a ver um video no facebook sobre tempestades nos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 16:02)

Helinho disse:


> Não tenho memória de nós últimos tempos ter vivido algo assim.



As pessoas têm a memória muito curta de facto!

Eu até tenho lembrança de algo parecido, embora muito superior ao dia de hoje, há precisamente 7 anos atrás.
Estávamos em Maio de 2012.

Foi uma tempestade primaveril à antiga pra nunca mais esquecer


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2019 às 16:12)

Parece que a instabilidade irá permanecer nos Grupos central e oriental dos Açores, pelo menos até amanhã. 
Uma forte corrente de sudoeste carregada de vários núcleos de nebulosidade percorre o Atlântico até atingir o Arquipélago dos Açores.
Alguém para fazer uma análise sinóptica mais pormenorizada...

Windy


----------



## Helinho (31 Out 2019 às 16:14)

Açor disse:


> As pessoas têm a memória muito curta de facto!
> 
> Eu até tenho lembrança de algo parecido, embora muito superior ao dia de hoje, há precisamente 7 anos atrás.
> Estávamos em Maio de 2012.
> ...



Eu estava a referir-me à mudança de panorama temporal, tanto que estava sol como de repente ficou tudo escuro e parece que caiu o oceano em cima de nós.

Não apanhei esse temporal, tive muitos anos fora da ilha 

Mas agradeço pelo video


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 16:24)

Helinho disse:


> Eu estava a referir-me à mudança de panorama temporal, tanto que estava sol como de repente ficou tudo escuro e parece que caiu o oceano em cima de nós.
> 
> Não apanhei esse temporal, tive muitos anos fora da ilha
> 
> Mas agradeço pelo video



Podes crer que essa noite ficou na História dos Açores como um dos maiores temporais eléctricos registados no arquipélago nos últimos anos.
Foram quase 2 horas a relâmpar sem parar , sem falar na chuva que foi um autêntico dilúvio em algumas localidades da ilha.
Tudo se deveu a uma perturbação que evoluiu para características tropicais fora de época. Já estive à procura aqui no fórum sobre isso, mas não encontrei...
Certamente deve estar nos arquivos do baú para mais tarde recordar


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Out 2019 às 17:17)

Ora viva pessoal.

Por aqui tem se sentido desde ontem principalmente o factor vento. 

Vento com rajadas fortes principalmente no Norte da ilha apesar de em Angra também se ter sentido principalmente no dia de ontem.

Sigo com céu nublado mas sem precipitação e o sol irradia por entre as nuvens fazendo um efeito muito típico da época que vivemos.

Um bom Halloween para todos.


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2019 às 17:49)

Orion disse:


> _Explosão_.
> 
> Pelo som, houve um impacto de um raio no solo.



Super célula made in Azores 
Pelas várias estações que observei, desde a ribeira grande, Lagoa, PDL e mosteiros, ambas tiveram uma oscilação positiva da pressão atmosférica de forma súbita, seguida de uma variação negativa igualmente súbita.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (31 Out 2019 às 18:10)

Há relatos pelo Facebook que durante a passagem do Cúmulo Nimbus pela ilha de São Miguel, caíu uma árvore no jardim da Universidade em Ponta Delgada. 
Pelos meus lados muitos galhos de árvores foram igualmente arrastados pela força do vento, acompanhada pela chuva torrencial. 
Curiosamente, na ilha de Santa Maria não se passou nada, portanto penso que foi mesmo um fenómeno local, talvez agravado pela orografia da ilha.
Não sei se chegou à Terceira, mas pelos testemunhos prestados também penso que não.
De momento pinga grado, e parece que a noite das bruxas logo será com tempo instável


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2019 às 18:40)

A região mais favorável à ocorrência da convecção que passou por SM localizava-se muito a sul do GOr. Não me parece que valha a pena especular acerca de como semelhante estrutura chegou às ilhas com a intensidade verificada. Às vezes acontece.






Visualmente, a região de convecção mais intensa aparenta ter passado sobre o concelho de PDL.

Como escrevi anteriormente, acredito que a precipitação tenha sido limitada por diversas intrusões de ar seco.


----------



## fablept (31 Out 2019 às 20:10)

Açor disse:


> Podes crer que essa noite ficou na História dos Açores como um dos maiores temporais eléctricos registados no arquipélago nos últimos anos.
> Foram quase 2 horas a relâmpar sem parar , sem falar na chuva que foi um autêntico dilúvio em algumas localidades da ilha.
> Tudo se deveu a uma perturbação que evoluiu para características tropicais fora de época. Já estive à procura aqui no fórum sobre isso, mas não encontrei...
> Certamente deve estar nos arquivos do baú para mais tarde recordar


Estou presente algures nesse vídeo 

Recordo me bem dessa noite das festas de Santo Cristo..um autêntico dilúvio de chuva e trovoada durante umas horas, mas sem vento.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Out 2019 às 22:44)

Boa noite!

Estava em Santa Clara, concelho de Ponta Delgada, a trabalhar quando presenciei esse fenómeno atmosférico adverso. Foram aguaceiros torrenciais, acompanhados de rajadas fortes e trovoada. Só via as folhas das árvores a voarem com o vento.




Açor disse:


> Há relatos pelo Facebook que durante a passagem do Cúmulo Nimbus pela ilha de São Miguel, caíu uma árvore no jardim da Universidade em Ponta Delgada.



Li, também, esse relato no Facebook e tinha uma fotografia anexada, tirada no Campus de Ponta Delgada da Universidade dos Açores.

*Autora:* Ana Rita


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 22:46)

Seria um microburst?


----------



## Afgdr (31 Out 2019 às 22:58)

Como é costume, depois do evento, o IPMA acrescentou um aviso amarelo de vento e um de trovoada para o Grupo Oriental. Ainda não caiu qualquer aguaceiro significativo desde a hora de emissão dos avisos.

Estão em vigor até as 9h locais os seguintes avisos amarelos para o Grupo Oriental e até às 8h para o Grupo Ocidental. Os avisos do Grupo Central já terminaram.


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2019 às 23:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seria um microburst?



Pelo que ouvi, alguns relatos de conhecidos e amigos, o fenómeno poderá ter sido um downburst. Neste caso, e devido à precipitação extrema, é relativamente normal que ocorram. Ou seja, a estrutura em questão tinha por si só, capacidade para gerar algo bem mais severo. Tratou-se de precipitação com um rácio superior a 50mm/h.
Fenómeno semelhante ocorreu esta madrugada na Ilha do Faial, uma estrutura com convecção profunda provocou precipitação extrema (superior a 50mm/h) e algum granizo, com ocorrência de algumas inundações Urbanas de pequena escala e uma cadência de 2 a 3 raios/minuto. Nesse período, houve igualmente uma oscilação positiva e negativa da Pressão atmosférica e nesse entretanto registou-se no observatório P. A. Mónaco uma rajada de quase 100km/h. 
Ps: apesar da queda de granizo, a temperatura na minha estação não registou menos dos 19°c durante o evento severo.

O ECM evidenciava já anteontem condições Para tempo severo. Independentemente da água do mar estar a 21/22°, as condições atmosféricas estavam bem favoráveis à formação de “deep convection”. Havia uma enorme anomalia positiva superior a 10°c aos 850hpa, uma anomalia positiva aos 700hpa igualmente considerável, os valores de CAPE e LI eram absurdos, até o shear era relativamente bom para severe weather. A humidade aos 700hpa estava ultra saturada e a quantidade de água precipitável na atm era superior a 50mm. 
O gradiente térmico vertical permitiu uma ascensão excepcional da convecção, formando estruturas pouco habituas por cá! 

Fiz um print da minha estação antes de se afogar no dilúvio! Na totalidade não sei o quanto choveu, pois a estação do Observatório também pifou, acredito que terá sido pelo menos uns 40mm.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2019 às 23:30)

*Mau tempo provoca queda de árvores e inundações nos Açores*

Proteção Civil registou esta quinta-feira dez ocorrências, a maioria na ilha de São Miguel

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ocor...voca-queda-de-arvores-e-inundacoes-nos-acores


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 08:55)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo que ouvi, alguns relatos de conhecidos e amigos, o fenómeno poderá ter sido um downburst. Neste caso, e devido à precipitação extrema, é relativamente normal que ocorram. Ou seja, a estrutura em questão tinha por si só, capacidade para gerar algo bem mais severo. Tratou-se de precipitação com um rácio superior a 50mm/h.
> Fenómeno semelhante ocorreu esta madrugada na Ilha do Faial, uma estrutura com convecção profunda provocou precipitação extrema (superior a 50mm/h) e algum granizo, com ocorrência de algumas inundações Urbanas de pequena escala e uma cadência de 2 a 3 raios/minuto. Nesse período, houve igualmente uma oscilação positiva e negativa da Pressão atmosférica e nesse entretanto registou-se no observatório P. A. Mónaco uma rajada de quase 100km/h.
> Ps: apesar da queda de granizo, a temperatura na minha estação não registou menos dos 19°c durante o evento severo.
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado pela explicação! Eu referi a possibilidade de microburst porque me tinha parecido pela descrição ser algo limitado...


----------

